

Kiwi Rocket Scares Sheep, Reaches Space - Evgeny
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/11/kiwi-rocket-scares-sheep-reaches-space/

======
fungi
sweet as bro :p

<http://www.rocketlab.co.nz/>

According to their twitter <http://twitter.com/rocketlabnz/> the 1st stage
booster has been recovered.

~~~
blhack
_sweet as bro :p_

I'm sorry for the slightly off-top response, but what does "sweet as bro"
mean? Is that some sort of slang that I am not familiar with?

~~~
mhansen
You got it. 'sweet as bro' is popular New Zealand slang... translates roughly
to 'awesome, man'

~~~
blhack
Gotcha, that's what I figured :)

Thanks.

------
evandavid
We are proudest because construction of the rocket effectively doubled our
military power. Baaa.

------
siculars
I just happen to be vacationing in New Zealand right now and must say I did
perk up when I heard the nightly news anchor boastfully announce NZ's "entry
into the space race." After watching the launch and the reaction from the
gathered crowd, which I believe included a Labor MP, I couldn't stop laughing
for the rest of the night.

The news from this corner of the world is fantastic. Virtually nothing goes
wrong, there are no enemies and every trivial news item gets a front page on
some or all news papers with prime time tv coverage (which this launching in
fact did.) I couldn't tell if the anchor was serious about NZ entering the
space race or there was some serious tongue in cheek going on. I suspect the
later as everyone I've encountered here has been fantastically friendly, warm
and generally happy to be in NZ and proud of it's stature in the world.

------
ErrantX
My favourite quote from the Rocket Lab website (talking about a rocket powered
dragster):

 _The rocket engine has been fully built but we haven't yet had the
opportunity to build a suitable vehicle... or find a driver willing to endure
acceleration of up to 420 km per hour in five seconds._

Awesome :D

------
acangiano
Mark Rocket. When you are born with such a name, you pretty much have to come
up with something like this. :)

------
emmmmmms
Love the comparison to an Atlas V!

------
shimi
Nice work from the Kiwis!!!

Too bad the artivle didn't compare the amount of resources and man power put
to the Atlas and the Atea projects.

